# Anyone know of a high performance Timing Belt for SOHC Z31 300ZX's?



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I am about to change my timing belt and tensioner for my 86' SOHC Z31. Was looking for a high performance one. Greddy makes high performance belts for the DOHC Z's, but not for the SOHC Z's. So I was wondering if anyone knew of any for these older Z's.


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Not likely guy. Its one of the weak points of the engine. I thought that NISMO used to make one, but I haven't seen anything for sale for awhile.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Ditto. I don't recall seeing anything.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

What's so high performance about a belt? Sounds like companies marketting things to idiots. Thank goodness the Z31 owners are too smart to fall for stupid gimmicks like "high performance belts".


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

It would be nice if it used a chain instead of a belt.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah'... but do any cars that have over head cams use chains? Push rod motors use chains alot.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> Yeah'... but do any cars that have over head cams use chains? Push rod motors use chains alot.


At least the KA, VH, and VQ do. A lot of cars do.

Reason for belts:
quieter.
less power robbing.

And it's possible to switch to a chain drive. If you want to custom fabricate a whole new front end for your motor.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I didnt think about them being power robbing. The more weight of a chain will take away some power wont it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I've seen a few belts sold for Z31's, claimed as "high performance", but the service interval isn't any different. Those belts are for race motors that create a lot more heat, which can kill a stock belt in a hurry. They are made entirely of Kevlar, instead of just having Kevlar strands like stock belts do. They resist heat better, but compared to a stock belt on a stock (or mostly stock) application, you might as well just use a stock belt and change it when you are supposed to. Unless you _want_ to pay $150 just for the belt, every 60,000 miles.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> I didnt think about them being power robbing. The more weight of a chain will take away some power wont it.


Think about how long the belt is even on an SOHC motor. Feel how heavy the chain is on a pushrod V8 motor. Now make the chain 5 times longer and heavier.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I was thinking more of a belt that would withstand more torque, just over all stronger. Cause once I mod the car with the turbo, it wont exactly be near stock HP.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> I was thinking more of a belt that would withstand more torque, just over all stronger. Cause once I mod the car with the turbo, it wont exactly be near stock HP.


I think you're putting the cart before the horse. You can't even get your car to run properly, but you're already asking for and looking for two or three times the horsepower? :loser: 

Besides, the only real reason you'd put more torque on the belt is if you're running higher rate springs in the valves and can rev higher and faster than a race engine.

I've yet to hear of anyone who's running serious power snapping a Nissan timing belt.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

If you call a company who makes the belts (high performace) they'll more than likely find a match for you.

Why do i get the feeling that everyone see's performance as fast, horsepower ect.?

Performance meaning durable. the performance belts are actually made with glass fibres, so on an engine they become more durable especially at high rpm where heat and stress play a dangerous role. How do i know? i had one on my skyline, worked great, will find a link for a good manafacturer later.


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> I didnt think about them being power robbing. The more weight of a chain will take away some power wont it.











(88hybrid's engine)
ya think switching to a chain with that engine will have a noticeable effect?  
id rather not worry about the robbing power of it since .. well that engine wouldnt care if the belt/chain was heavier ha. it would care alot if it broke 

i have a dream that someday we'll have a solution to this timing belt problem


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> I think you're putting the cart before the horse. You can't even get your car to run properly, but you're already asking for and looking for two or three times the horsepower? :loser:


 Why the attitude? Its as if you dont understand the order of operations when modifying an engine. And a belt wont give me horsepower.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> Why the attitude? Its as if you dont understand the order of operations when modifying an engine. And a belt wont give me horsepower.


That's his attitude regarding a lot of things. Just get used to it.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> Why the attitude? Its as if you dont understand the order of operations when modifying an engine. And a belt wont give me horsepower.


Because I think you're asking a lot of stupid questions and not taking any time to think before you post.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

We all learn by asking questions. There is no such thing as a stupid question. Anyone that thinks so is obviousy some kind of know it all and must be ASE certified and an automotive engineer besides, and incredibly self centered. Lets keep an open mind when we come in here. There's an old saying, "Close your mouth and Open your mind". I've found it to be very true.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> We all learn by asking questions.


Some of us learn by reading, thinking, and doing.


Zen31ZR said:


> There is no such thing as a stupid question.


The other half of the saying is so much better.
http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/posters/370b/


Zen31ZR said:


> Anyone that thinks so is obviousy some kind of know it all and must be ASE certified and an automotive engineer besides, and incredibly self centered.


I'm none of the above.


Zen31ZR said:


> Lets keep an open mind when we come in here. There's an old saying, "Close your mouth and Open your mind". I've found it to be very true.


If you consider typing to be the equivelent of speaking, you agree with me. Written word versus spoken word.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> If you consider typing to be the equivelent of speaking, you agree with me. Written word versus spoken word.


Sure enough. I'm just saying that we can't jump on people for asking what to us would be a silly question. We've all been that same place at some point. I'll be the first one to say that the search engine here requires some precise manipulation to get from it the answers you are looking for. Sometimes it's just easier to ask questions...... And I'm sure most of us can tell the difference between a genuine idiot and merely an inquisitive mind.


----------

